# Housing Bubble Burst to come



## www_miniadverts_com_au (Aug 4, 2010)

I think housing bubble is going to burst sometime in the future, just like in america. I have noticed some area they got problem selling the houses on certain prices and tend to go down.....is there anybody notice the same symtom as i had seen ?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I think there is no housing bubble in Australia. There are certain areas in Sydney for example for investors who target tourists and students who want to live in easter suburbs. West, South and further North looks different and prices are definitely affordable.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

Prices in Oz are far too high as a percentage of average household income. I see the same warning signs that existed in the US before the housing bubble popped. I suspect with Australia's growth it is not as severe but if there is not a small downturn soon, it could become a major issue in a few years.

This is an interesting article on the subject

Aussie Housing Bubble Gets Popped With Chinese Credit Crash - Great Speculations - Buys, holds, and hopes - Forbes


----------

